# DIY splitting Audio and Video signals in HDMI



## andrep

Is it possible to split the audio and video signals in HDMI connection?

I mean in a passive way, like knowing the HDMI pin-out and building a Y-cable?


What sort of AUDIO format would we end up with?

SPDIF? AES?


----------



## Mike P.

Not sure if what you're asking is possible, you'd have to detemine what pin does what.

http://www.interfacebus.com/HDMI_Pinout_Bus.html


----------



## andrep

yes, but also the format

if there's spdif coming out of the pins, one could have an spdif output in most modern laptops 

great link!


----------



## Mike P.

It may be easier to find out which pin is audio and video on DVI-D and track it back to HDMI

http://pinouts.ru/VideoCables/hdmi_dvi_cable_pinout.shtml


----------



## Mike P.

I had a conversation with another staff member, you should be aware that HDMI is SO tweaky - splitting it can be done but the signal strength is so low that it's a shoot at best.


----------



## andrep

Yes

I went to the sites you suggested and 8 ch of HD sound cant be over a 'traditional' format.

all the best


----------

